
AOL and the Huffington Post: Content couple - yan
http://www.economist.com/node/18114317?story_id=18114317
======
groby_b
We are at some point going to mention that Arianna styled herself as the
paragon of defense against corporate greed, had her writers work for free (and
exposure, that was the sell. So much exposure, you could get frostbite), and
is pretty much cashing in on the work of others now, right?

